# Unable to uninstall TrendMicro OfficeScan ?



## mesfer (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello ,,,

I failed to uninstall TrendMicro AV OfficeScan Client 7.3 the following error apperas written in a window : 

" Unable to launch uninstallation program. Uninstallation aborted. "

Could you support me please ?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Sometimes you need to re-install to be able to uninstall - try running the install programme again and then try to uninstall.


----------

